# Jeff's BBQ sauce



## pogue (Oct 18, 2013)

How long would the sauce last if I were to put it in a squeeze ketchup bottle before it had to be thrown out? The kids love it.


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 18, 2013)

I have left mine in the fridge for quite a while.  I was thinking about 3 months.  BUT...will let the others chime in and give their 2 cents too.

Kat


----------



## pogue (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks Kat


----------



## countryboy-q (Feb 21, 2014)

I don't know about Jeff's recipe, I don't know what's in it.  Mine will last at least 6 months refrigerated.   Of course it doesn't usually last over a month before I have to remake it.


----------

